# HCG Blood Tests - HELP!!!



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi.

I had 2 x HCG blood tests 2 days apart and have just got the results

The nurse didn't give me any figures but said that they had 'gone up' which is a good sign
although they hadn't doubled.

Is this bad news!!!  Do I have a weak pregnancy that is unlikely to go the distance or is there still
a possibility I have lost it already.  I had a miscarriage last Jun and am only 6 + 1 pregnant this time.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am soo upset - I am sure that I am just waiting for a miscarriage
again and its breaking my heart.

Since I first posted this I now have the actual HCG levels as taken at 6+1 pregnant.  Day 1 = 18,182 and 45 hours later = 23,547.
The nurse I spoke to said that it is quite normal for HCG levels to double every 48-72 hrs and she didn't seem concerned by 
these figures.

Regards

Carol


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello Carol,
I really hope all is going well for you. If you google HCG levels, you will find that beyond the very early days, it takes much longer for numbers to double and I have actually read that there is little point in worrying about HCG levels once they reach a certain number.
Hope you are more relaxed now,
Take care,
Prija


----------



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Prija


Thanks for the reply.  I had my 7 week scan last Weds and all was well - unfortunately I've started bleeding again today
so back to square 1.  Hoping to speak to the Clinic tomorrow to see if they can arrange another scan but it isn't looking
good.

My only glimmer of hope is that at the 7 week scan the nurse noticed a dark shadow to the left of the foetus and said that it 
could be a lost twin.  However, given my present lack of pregnancy symptoms etc I am fearing the worst.

Thanks for your support anyway.

Carol xx


----------

